# Using Poorboys black hole



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Folks, bit of advice please.

I'm thinking of trying Poorboys black hole on my Dolamite Gray coupe. I have only just clayed and waxed the car last week so would it be better to give it a couple of weeks to weather befor using the Poorboys and re waxing ?

Kevin


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The Black Hole will largely or completely remove the wax so it's entirely up to you.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Let us know how you get on, I am thinking of buying this product next


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

You may want to change the the title of this thread in case the FBI have a word recognition systen running.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

That explains the Van with the blacked out windows that parked up across the street last night and hasn't moved all day


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's TV licensing. The FBI are in the _other _van. :wink:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Chubster said:


> You may want to change the the title of this thread in case the FBI have a word recognition systen running.


 :lol:


----------

